# Steering Wheel Radio Controls



## tysonlee19 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just purchased a 2001 Maxima, and I love it! One small issue, though...my radio steering wheel controls only work about half the time. I haven't picked up on a pattern, but they either all work or nothing works. Anybody have any ideas how to diagnose this problem?

Thanks...look forward to spending more time here!

Tyson


----------



## mryanmay (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pretty much just one of those things...*

Unfortunately, the steering wheel controls are just kind of wierd. My Maxima does it and sometimes I will turn up the volume and it will go to the next track....just kinda wierd. It also doesn't work too well in the cold. My buddy's I30 uses the same controls and it is exactly the same way. We both have '01s. There really isn't a fix that I have heard of.


----------

